# Crystal Shrimp SUPER SALE at FRANKS AQUARIUM, Buy 2, get 1 free on selected livestock



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

IT IS ACTUALLY NOT 2 FOR 1, IT IS BUY 2 GET 1 FREE! SORRY FOR THIS MISUNDERSTANDING. I CANNOT CHANGE TITLE TO THIS THREAD OR DELETE IT.

Frank's Aquarium Crystal Shrimp SUPER SALE 
8380 Kennedy Rd. Unit C18 Markham (Peachtree centre at Kennedy and hwy 7 )

This weekend only!! MAY 7th 11- 8:30 *8th 11 - 6:30 and Monday 9th 11- 6:30.
http://franksaquarium.wordpress.com/2011/05/06/crystal-shrimp-super-sale-this-weekend-only/

Crystal Black Shrimp S/S+ - $8
Crystal Red Shrimp SS/SS+ -$11
Crystal Red Shrimp SSS - $25
Crystal Red Shrimp SSS+ - $35

Also new shipment came in of shrimp, fish, Borneowild, Mosura, specials on lighting fixtures and bulbs and more!*

Come into Franks this weekend to check everything out!*

IT IS ACTUALLY NOT 2 FOR 1, IT IS BUY 2 GET 1 FREE! SORRY FOR THIS MISUNDERSTANDING. I CANNOT CHANGE TITLE TO THIS THREAD OR DELETE IT.

See you there!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Are there sales on the lower grade crs as well?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Are there sales on the lower grade crs as well?


nope, just S - SSS+ sale


----------

